# My Dog keeps eating my underwear!



## Lisa008 (Dec 26, 2010)

My 9 month year old maltese/shitzu literally swallows my underwear. He goes in my hamper and takes them or when i'm doing laundry he will sneak and take a pair. I caught him once and it was already down his throat in 10 seconds. he knows hes not allowed so he eats it so quickly before anyone sees him. He then gets sick and throws them up. I try to be very cautious when doing laundry and stuff. But how can i stop this? just today i saw that he threw up one of my underwear and when i went to pick it up he tried to swallow it again before i could take it.

He eats all type of nonsense he finds! i see things in his poo sometimes. anything on the ground he tries to eat i don't know why he keeps doing this and i'm so afraid hes going to get really sick.

He also runs like a mad man if he get outside and i struggle to catch him. He just wont come and he went in the street once. He looks for people and other dogs to run after. hes nice to people ,i mean he just wants kisses and hugs but i just wish he would stay when i tell him to.

He still pees and poos inside when he feels like it. ive caught him many times and yelled NO outside! and he doesn't care. I will walk him and he will come inside and poo or pee on his favorite carpet. i just took it out because it started to smell no matter how i cleaned it but he just poos on the floor where the carpet use to be.

If i have a guest over he will jump up on them and just get so hyper and excited and just wont leave them alone.

Lastly, hes been neutered but hes still trying to hump other dogs. He doesnt know how to approach nicely. On Christmas day,two family members brought there dogs over, what a nightmare. He chased them and tried to mount both of them and would bark at them when they wouldn't allow him to.
its embarrassing im losing this battle with him and i love him so much. He has so much potential im just struggling to put him on the right path.

could someone please give me some guidance. I really need some help


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

He sounds bored, undersocialized and is acting like a typical untrained puppy. How much exercise is he getting (physical and mental)? Walk him twice a day, spend 15 min a day doing some training and go back to housebreaking 101 using a crate. (Train him to a crate with "Crate Games", if he isn't crate trained.)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My dogs will chew on our underwear and socks.. we just learned to keep the closet door closed.

There are thousands of threads on this forum on potty training your dog, read any number of those for excellent tips.

As for running from you when he gets outside, you have to make yourself more interesting and more rewarding than anything else he might find out there.. which can be a challenge. When I'm taking my girls off leash I bring sliced up dog food roll along in a ziplock baggie.. Then when I call come and they do, I reward them with the noms. It has worked very well for my food motivated dogs.. 

A lot of dogs try to hump others when they get excited. Just stop him.. redirect him to something else, eventually he will get the picture.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I hate to say it, but I will. If you cannot come up with a common sense plan yourself to stop dog from eating your underwear the rest of the problems may be just too much for you to handle. I'm just sayin'......


----------



## Lisa008 (Dec 26, 2010)

yes, that makes sense he could be bored. i play with him and walk him 1-2 times a day. I need to try the 15 minute training a day. Ive tried the crate from when he was a baby and he would go crazy in the crate, soil it and cry all night. so i tried keeping him in a small room with a pee pad and if hes in there an i leave him for a for a few hours he will use the pad. But when im home i keep a pee mat in there just in case but he rather go somewhere else in the house even if i walk him or if i go in the backyard with him.

ok what i meant is why he does it. yes i have common sense i try my best to keep them away from him.

thank you. im going to try a tastier treat. Because i have tried and he knows im trying to catch him. so sometimes he will pretend hes coming and just steal the treat from my hand and keep running.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't give him the treat until after he's inside.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Well, I hate to say it, but I will. If you cannot come up with a common sense plan yourself to stop dog from eating your underwear the rest of the problems may be just too much for you to handle. I'm just sayin'......


Well said.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Lisa008 said:


> ok what i meant is why he does it.


Dogs tend to like things with our scent on it. The scent (hopefully!) brings up good emotions in them and they want to be near it.

I've also read interacting with scent is the next best thing to interacting with whatever left the scent.

Basically, it's a roundabout canine complement. Your scent makes him feel good, and he wants to interact with it. That's usually why it's socks and underwear. Feet and crotches are strong centers for our scent - so clothing that touches those areas is going to be equally strongly scented.

It's the same idea as the thing where you leave an old shirt or something with a young puppy so he doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## Lisa008 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you Kblover that makes a lot of sense. I never thought of it in that way.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You have to TRAIN your dog, and SUPERVISE or CONTAIN him until he understands what behaviors you want. He doesn't speak English, so your yelling NO tells him absolutely nothing. 

You've already trained your dog to poop and pee in the house by throwing down pee pads in a room and hoping he uses them. You've let him roam all over the house knowing he's not housetrained, and yet you wonder why he uses your home as a toilet. This is YOUR fault, not the dog's. How is he supposed to know that the house is not a toilet when you haven't taught him any different? Dogs don't get it through osmosis. It's your job to teach him, and you can't do that by leaving him in a crate all night and not takiing him out to potty at regular intervals, or by letting him run all over the house taking a leak/dump whenever the need/urge is there, and yell NO at him and expect that he understands what you're yelling about. SUPERVISE him at all times, and when you can't, then CONTAIN him, either in a crate or an ex-pen. 

Dogs will go after and chew up, or injest underwear. There's nothing wrong with your dog, the problem is you. There's absolutely no excuse for this happening over and over again, and it could eventually result in the very painful death of your dog due to bowel obstruction. You know he gets into the hamper, and steals panties when you're doing the laundry, so why don't you PREVENT him from having access to the hamper, and the laundry room while you're doing the laundry? Pretty basic, simple solutions. 



> =Lisa008;936474] He also runs like a mad man if he get outside and i struggle to catch him. He just wont come and he went in the street once. He looks for people and other dogs to run after. hes nice to people ,i mean he just wants kisses and hugs but i just wish he would stay when i tell him to.


You have to TRAIN your dog to STAY, and TRAIN your dog to COME. 



> If i have a guest over he will jump up on them and just get so hyper and excited and just wont leave them alone.


In a word: TRAINING. He's no doubt very undersocialized as well, not to mention bored out've his mind. What do you do to provide him with mental stimulation? 




> its embarrassing im losing this battle with him and i love him so much. He has so much potential im just struggling to put him on the right path.
> 
> could someone please give me some guidance. I really need some help.


I've no doubt that you love your dog, however, you need to accept the responsibility that comes along with dog ownership and learn about dog behavior any way possible - these forums, reading books, videos, and for heaven's sake, enroll your dog in a basic obedience class so that you can learn how to effectively communicate with your dog so that you can teach/train him. Working with him will deepen your bond, and you'll both be a lot happier when you understand, and can communicate with each other. 

You can do this!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Lisa008 said:


> He eats all type of nonsense he finds! i see things in his poo sometimes. anything on the ground he tries to eat i don't know why he keeps doing this and i'm so afraid hes going to get really sick.


That sounds like it could be "pica".

If you do a web search you will find information on causes and treatment etc.

In addition, I would strongly suggest a thorough exam by your vet, re: pica ... as a starting point. Perhaps they can then recommend a course of action for you to follow, or set up a behaviourist consultation.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I think that some dogs who are rushed at, and have things grabbed from them, learn to swallow things fast before this happens. I would start this puppy first on several times daily practice of trading up for a treat. On a leash, with items it is impossible for him to swallow. I would carefully teach him that anytime I approach, I am coming to BRING a treat. Eventually this will replace his certainty that anyone approaching is going to steal his prize.

Management is key, if you did not get that already from the comments made. Prevent the dog's access to any laundry. Put a weight on the laundry hamper. Close the door to the room where the laundry hamper is. Put a baby gate on the laundry area, and the place where the clothing hamper is. Let the dog drag a line so that you can work on TREATING AND TRADING as often as possible.

There are also many many threads on this forum about teaching a recall. Step one is to stop giving the dog a choice. Let him drag a light line (under supervision only) when you take him out so that you can help him to come EVERY TIME when you call to GET A TASTY TREAT. 

The housetraining is also a management and reward issue. Manage the dog so that he has as little chance as possible to soil in the house. Use crates, leash the dog to your side, use baby gates to keep him in the room with you. Keep a log of when he eliminates. Then work to have him outdoors as much as possible for elimination. Put elimination on a verbal command by saying the name of the action AS it is occurring. When he pees, say GO PEE PEE, stand nearby, and as SOON as he is done, feed him 5 - 10 tiny tasty treats, each time you pop one in his mouth say GOOD PEE PEE and feed them as fast as you can once he is done. Same for pooping. Housetraining is all about REWARDING the dog for going outdoors, and managing him so indoor elimination is unlikely.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I think that some dogs who are rushed at, and have things grabbed from them, learn to swallow things fast before this happens. I would start this puppy first on several times daily practice of trading up for a treat. On a leash, with items it is impossible for him to swallow. I would carefully teach him that anytime I approach, I am coming to BRING a treat. Eventually this will replace his certainty that anyone approaching is going to steal his prize.


This is a great tip, not only to prevent the gulping, but to help prevent resource guarding down the road.


----------



## Lisa008 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you i appreciate the comments. Its me, my mother and my dad who "train" him not well of course. It has been difficult because im seeing that we are not doing well and im ready to make some major changes to train my puppy correctly. i just need everyone on the same page so my puppy isnt confused and getting mixed direction. That is the hardest part. im very careful now with my hamper i put things on it but then theres my mother careless leaves the door open sometimes while doing laundry. I feel the need to sit everyone down and tell them that we all need to make some changes for my pup!.

He knows he gets away with more with her than with myself. He aslo looks up to my father i think he listens to him the most.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> This is a great tip, not only to prevent the gulping, but to help prevent resource guarding down the road.


A story. 
I am at the beach with Cracker and Lula (GR). Lula sees something floating in the water and goes for it before I even have a chance to see what it is. Comes up with a condom, it's hanging out of her mouth like a dead fish. Swallowing MY disgust I calmly as possible say Lula Drop It as I move closer, treat in hand. I KNEW that if I moved quickly or "commanded her" too harshly that disgusting thing would be down her gullett in a split second. She dropped it, I rewarded her and everyone else started crowding around (many dogs that day at the beach) so I had to pick the thing up....my friend got a bag out to put it in and some other lady, attracted by the gagging sounds I was making offered me her hand sanitizer. All's well that end's well. 

If I hadn't worked a LOT with Lula on drop it, this may have ended up very differently, and if it hadn't been a relatively safe (though GROSS) item then her life may have been at risk.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cracker - I just threw up a little. A condom - aaack! Just tonight I gave Poca a dental ring to chew. Every other time she's had one, she has torn it and spit out the pieces - never swallowing anything. Tonight she started chewing on it like she was ready to eat a piece. We approached her just a little too quickly and she started her swallow reflex. Slowed it down with treat in hand and she dropped the piece to get the treat. A good reminder that we need to brush up on that bit of training!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

winniec777 said:


> Cracker - I just threw up a little. A condom - aaack! Just tonight I gave Poca a dental ring to chew. Every other time she's had one, she has torn it and spit out the pieces - never swallowing anything. Tonight she started chewing on it like she was ready to eat a piece. We approached her just a little too quickly and she started her swallow reflex. Slowed it down with treat in hand and she dropped the piece to get the treat. A good reminder that we need to brush up on that bit of training!


Both stories makes me think, in reality, training is never done. You are never "finished" training a dog. A good thing to remember.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Leave it. Drop it. Give. All commands taught by having food and trading UP (the food you have inhand is more valuble than the thing the dog has). 

You need to get into a beginner Obedience class with this dog (that would help you a LOT). You need to get a book (and read it) called "How to Raise a Puppy you can live with. " You can get is used or at the library. You also need to read this thread to house train your dog: http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/3048-housetraining-how.html 

Wanting to do this right.. and actually doing it are two different bits of work. You have the first part (wanting to do it right) and now it is time for the second part. 

As to the underwear.. you need to put that where the dog cannot get it. If you are doing laundry, put the dog somewhere else. Someday he will swallow something that he cannot throw up and you will be up for a $5k surgery to remove the obstruction.... 

Just sayin'


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Wanting to do this right.. and actually doing it are two different bits of work. You have the first part (wanting to do it right) and now it is time for the second part.


Said another way...."Try not. Do or do not. There is no try." 



Elana55 said:


> As to the underwear.. you need to put that where the dog cannot get it. If you are doing laundry, put the dog somewhere else. Someday he will swallow something that he cannot throw up and you will be up for a $5k surgery to remove the obstruction....


Or the dog will have to be euthanized because you don't have the $5K. Either way, not good for the dog.


----------

